# Tina we salute you - 47 King Henry's Walk London N1 4NH



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

So far I have heard nothing but praise for this newly opened cafe in Dalston / Stoke Newington, so tomorrow I am off to check it out.

Have you been, would you like to place a review?

The website creates an air of intrigue but I am sure will be developed over time.

Check back tomorrow night for my thoughts.


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

That's interesting - I had a vague plan to go and see it this week during Caffe Culture and the Allegra seminar/summit

-IanB


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Having completed a mini SquareMileCoffee crawl my coffee intake levels are 'elevated'.

We visited Gwilym's Cart at Columbia Road Flower Market, Taste of Bitter Love on Hackney Road and then made our way to "Tina, we salute you".

This cafe had been described to my wife and I as a cafe with a Melbournian feel and possibly one that we could identify with (with a real antipodean flavour). The description was spot-on!

We arrived at a good time, the cafe was busy but had a great vibe about it. The team behind the counter were friendly and welcoming, and then after introducing myself we got chatting about the cafe whilst the flat whites were being prepared.

The coffee is supplied by SquareMile so we had good baselines to use in our evaluation having already tasted 2 fine examples this morning, along with all coffes consumed in cafes last weekend being from the same roaster as well.

Lovingly prepared on a La Marzocco, the coffees were delivered with a smile and banter. Every customer felt loved and the comments we overheard by other patrons about the cafe, the coffee and the food and the staff were all complimentary.

Tina, we salute you is a place you can relax with friends or even with the family. The pancakes looked enticing,but we were so full of milk and other delicacies consumed this morning that we could not possibly eat another thing, so will have to come back to try them.

Back to the coffee. The flat white did not disappoint and if we were not on a deadline we would have stopped for another (is 9 shots too many in one morning?).

There is plenty of parking nearby too and not too far from bus and train routes if you are coming from central London.

Make sure you have an hour of so free to soak up the atmosphere, chat to the team, sign the visitors wall and admire the pom-poms on the light shades, and of course pay homage to the picture of Tina adorning the wall above the cake stands.


----------

